# Những loại sữa nào bà bầu nên uống khi mang thai?



## nusy (13/5/18)

*Thị trường sữa đa dạng khiến không ít bà bầu hoang mang về những loại sữa tốt cho mẹ và bé. Dưới đây là những gợi ý cơ bản về những loại sữa bà bầu nên uống và không nên uống khi mang thai.*

Thời gian mang thai, bà bầu cần có chế độ ăn uống phù hợp để cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể mẹ và thai nhi.

Sữa là nguồn dinh dưỡng dồi dào canxi, cực kỳ quan trọng trong chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày của bà bầu. Cơ thể mẹ nạp đủ nhu cầu canxi sẽ giúp bé nhận được nguồn canxi dồi dào. Nghiên cứu cho thấy mỗi ngày phụ nữ mang thai cần từ 1000 đến 1300 mg canxi.

Bà bầu uống sữa hoàn toàn tốt cho sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, bà bầu cần biết cách uống hợp lý và có hiểu biết về những loại sữa nên uống trong thời kỳ mang thai.

_

_
_Bà bầu uống sữa trong thời kỳ mang thai cần hết sức lưu ý - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bà bầu nên uống và không nên uống sữa gì?*

*Sữa bò gầy (sữa tách béo)*
Nếu bà bầu không muốn cơ thể nạp vào quá nhiều năng lượng thì sữa bò gầy là một sự lựa chọn phù hợp. Sữa bò gầy có hàm lượng chất béo không quá 1% do hàm lượng chất béo bão hòa đã bị loại bỏ. Quá trình tách béo này cũng làm giảm các vitamin trong chất béo như A, D, E, C cực kỳ quan trọng trong thai kỳ.

*Sữa nguyên kem*

_

_
_Bà bầu sử dụng sữa nguyên kem sẽ cung cấp nhu cầu canxi hàng ngày cho cơ thể - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Sữa nguyên kem có hàm lượng chất béo cao, đạt gần 3,5%. Sữa nguyên kem sẽ cung cấp nhiều năng lượng và canxi cho mẹ và bé.

Trường hợp bà bầu bị thừa cân, không muốn tăng cân thì không nên uống loại sữa này. Ước tính trung bình, một ly sữa nguyên kem chứa khoảng 5gam chất béo, chiếm khoảng nhu cầu 20% hàng ngày, và chứa 149 calo.

* Sữa bò đã tiệt trùng*
Mẹ bầu chọn sữa bò gầy hoặc sữa nguyên kem có thể nhận ra rằng điều quan trọng trong việc bổ sung sữa trong thực đơn ăn uống của bà bầu là những loại sữa nên được tiệt trùng toàn bộ.

Bằng việc đun nóng sữa đến nhiệt độ nhất định và làm nguội đột ngột, vi khuẩn sẽ bị tiêu diệt.  Ngoài ra, việc uống sữa tươi khi đang mang thai có thể ảnh hưởng đến cả thai kỳ bà bầu. Sữa tươi chưa được tiệt trùng có thể gây nhiễm trùng nghiêm trọng cho bé.

Trang _Momjunction_ đưa tin, Trung tâm kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa dịch bệnh Hoa Kỳ  khuyên các bà bầu nên tránh các sản phẩm từ sữa chưa được tiệt trùng.

*Sữa tươi*
Uống sữa chưa tiệt trùng tăng nguy cơ mắc một số triệu chứng nguy hiểm như bệnh tiêu chảy, do đó chị em cần lưu ý.

Không phải loại sữa nào bà bầu cũng có thể uống. Chị em cần cân nhắc chọn những sản phẩm sữa phù hợp về giá trị dinh dưỡng và độ an toàn để mẹ và con đều phát triển khoẻ mạnh.

_Nguồn: phunusuckhoe_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Các loại sữa cung cấp cho bà mẹ một lượng canxi tương đối lớn , nhưng chỉ bổ sung sữa trong khẩu phần ăn là chưa đủ . Các bà bầu nên sử dụng thêm thực phẩm giàu canxi hàng ngày nữa.


----------

